# Craigslist craziness



## John G04 (Jun 24, 2020)

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/el-toro-1996-schwinn/7141991841.html


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2020)

I found this and thought everyone would get a good laugh at it!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2020)

Someone has been drinking to much bathwater...


----------



## John G04 (Jun 24, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Someone has been drinking to much bathwater...



mixed with some other substances...


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2020)

John G04 said:


> mixed with some other substances...



There own bathtub meth...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 24, 2020)

Shrooms...


----------



## 1motime (Jun 24, 2020)

I like the close up photo of the horn button starting to rust.  Looks like the rest of the plating is starting to go.  These things rot that fast?


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2020)

1motime said:


> I like the close up photo of the horn button starting to rust.  Looks like the rest of the plating is starting to go.  These things rot that fast?



Cheap single plating


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Cheap single plating




More like a double dip for about 20 seconds each. Not sure what the first dip is though, and I doubt it's nickel. I would really like to know if there are buyers falling for this crap. It's a known fact that you don't have to be smart to have big money.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 24, 2020)

The only peeve I have is where do people get their info when they list? They obviously have a computer or phone and two minutes of googling will usually tell you what you have and a ballpark idea of value. Even on old stuff you can get some background info pretty quick if you try. Take the extra time and post something correctly and people won't think your stupid and you might actually sell it. Jeez.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2020)

how much do those sell for? are those aluminum wheels?


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2020)

If you ever see these in real life,they are junk.Many were fooled into thinking they could retire by investing in these pieces of junk.A local bike shop offered me one,in the box,for$500,I didnt take the bait.lol A few weeks later a friend of mine said he bought it for only $600.lol It broke down the first ride he took it on.


----------



## highship (Jun 25, 2020)

But it's a Schwinn!


----------



## Durfmeyer (Jun 25, 2020)

I did enjoy looking at the add! Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2020)

John G04 said:


> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/el-toro-1996-schwinn/7141991841.html



LMK if you need help with pick up, packing & shipping this beauty.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> LMK if you need help with pick up, packing & shipping this beauty.



Can you pay for it and deliver it to me? Sweet thanks bra


----------



## phantom (Jun 25, 2020)

vincev said:


> If you ever see these in real life,they are junk.Many were fooled into thinking they could retire by investing in these pieces of junk.A local bike shop offered me one,in the box,for$500,I didnt take the bait.lol A few weeks later a friend of mine said he bought it for only $600.lol It broke down the first ride he took it on.



Not long ago you posted this exact post, word for word, about the Anniversary Phantoms. I guess they ask $500 for everything.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, it does look like what he says it is, but mine was 1/10th the price. He may not really want to sell, I'm guessing he's just fishing to see what he can get. If Moby Dick takes the hook, I hope he's got a big enough boat!


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2020)

phantom said:


> Not long ago you posted this exact post, word for word, about the Anniversary Phantoms. I guess they ask $500 for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS !  _didnt look close enough to what model it is. _Its probably still an Asian piece of junk.Our LBS did leave the approx.$3400 price tag on the bike.lol


----------



## phantom (Jun 25, 2020)

Actually the frame on this guys is American built. It is one of the G0000000 serial numbers on the bottom bracket with the 1995 Anniversary logo. Schwinn used about 600 or so of the Phantom frames for them. They are actually the same dimensions as a Phantom. All the other Cruiser Deluxe models IE: Chinese built have the same dimensions as a Schwinn MW, even though they have balloon tires on them. To me it would be about a $500 bike if I was local.


----------



## kreika (Jun 25, 2020)

I might do $39.95. Maybe....


----------



## Boris (Jun 27, 2020)

If you ever see these in real life,they are junk.Many were fooled into thinking they could retire by investing in these pieces of junk.A local bike shop offered me one,in the box,for$500,I didnt take the bait.lol A few weeks later a friend of mine said he bought it for only $600.lol It broke down the first ride he took it on.


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2020)

Boris said:


> If you ever see these in real life,they are junk.Many were fooled into thinking they could retire by investing in these pieces of junk.A local bike shop offered me one,in the box,for$500,I didnt take the bait.lol A few weeks later a friend of mine said he bought it for only $600.lol It broke down the first ride he took it on.



Hey,thats my story ! OOPS ! I forgot you are me


----------



## fatbike (Jun 28, 2020)

Thats a good one! 







John G04 said:


> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/el-toro-1996-schwinn/7141991841.html


----------



## fatbike (Jun 28, 2020)

I continue to get a kick out of this one, you get a frame and fender guards only and a fiberglass tank. It seems out of touch with reality or am I? https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/d/canby-hiawatha-arrow/7140430407.html


----------

